# تفاعل الحديد مع الاوكسجين...... ارجو المساعدة



## abu elwan (9 أبريل 2009)

ارجو تزويدي بمعادلات عن كيفية حدوث صدا الحديد بتفاعله مع الاوكسجين
كذلك معادلة تفاعل الصوديوم سلفايت(Na2So3 (OXYGEN SCAVANGER مع الاوكسجين لمنعه من تكوين الصدا
وشكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## jalilkr (9 أبريل 2009)

Fe + 1/2O2 + H2O --> Fe(OH)2 Exothermic
2Fe(OH)2 --> Fe2O3 + H2O Endothermic


----------



## jalilkr (9 أبريل 2009)

Na2SO3 + 1/2O2 --> Na2SO4


see the link:
http://books.google.com/books?id=10U1CRPV_BUC&pg=PA370&lpg=PA370&dq=sodium+sulfite+and+oxygen+reaction&source=bl&ots=GAn6GlhksV&sig=5_A4kf2eGJq8KYoIN8nN3EQmNhA&hl=en&ei=3BXeSZbuCImHsAaRwakI&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=3


----------



## atef220 (9 أبريل 2009)

برجاء النظر الى الصورة المرفقة فهي تشرح التفاعل المطلوب بشكل مبسط


----------

